# Installing Mac OS 9.04 on G3



## jbeit (Mar 2, 2005)

I've picked up an old G3 mac at an auction. I've been wanting to check out the Mac world of computing for some time and this seemed like a cheap way to do it.

I am trying to install Mac OS 9.0.4 on a Mac G3. I can boot up the CD but when I run the installer I get the dreaded "This program cannot run on your machine". I believe this is because the CD I have is for an iMac. 

Can someone explain how to install an generic 9.0.4 with this CD? Is it possible?

Why does 9.0.4 come in differnet "flavors" -- if that is the right assumption. I am reading in some very old forums that the "iMac" version doesn't want to install on anything but an iMac. Is this true?

Thanks for any help.

Joe
------------
Be gentle, I'm Mac neebie.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

first of all, which G3 do you have? second, where did you get this CD, and which one do you have? there are 2 os cds that come with macs. one is the complete os install cd, and the other is a recover cd. i have an install cd for 9.1 that sayes iMac on it, and it works fine on all macs that support 9.1. the cd is labled "iMac Software Install". if your cd sayes recover on it, it will not work on any mac but the type of imac it came with. if that is the case, you'll have to find a different cd. i sujest 9.1 or higher. your best bet would be os x 10.2. it is the way of the mac now. if you want to learn about them, you would be doing yourself a dissfavor by installing anything less because os x 10.4 is due out soon, and os x is very different from os 9.


----------



## YeeFam (Nov 19, 2004)

As Sinclair_tm noted - you need to find out which G3 you have.

Then try this link to identify what you need:

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=25114

(and do note if it is a software restore or OS install)


----------

